# i5-760 or i5-2400 ???



## boom2709 (Feb 4, 2011)

if i want to build a new rig should i go right away and get an 
*i5-760 *
OR
wait for 3-4-5 months for intel to come out with a fixed version of *i5-2400*??


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 4, 2011)

neither 
i5 2500k(when the chipsets are fixed)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

i5 2400 is good for the price and in case you won't overclock. If you can go for i5 2500 without sacrificing other important components, then its great.


----------



## boom2709 (Feb 4, 2011)

has intel annuounced how long this process will take ??


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2011)

When are these processors available???


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 24, 2011)

2 months at best case scenario
ASUS has already started the recall
its up to other Third Party manufacturers to start theirs quickly


----------



## mitraark (Feb 24, 2011)

i5 760 i bought because Motherboard cheap.


----------

